# HERMLE



## fernballan (Sep 30, 2017)

HI 
I have a question, My friend bought a hermle with Hidelhan control system and there have been all sorts of errors on it and in the end it broke completely
When it is Hidelhan, the system controls EXPENSIVE to fix and they just want to sell a new system. My question is, it is possible to install another control system.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 30, 2017)

Yes, very possible.  I have done 4 machines in the last 3 years.


----------



## fernballan (Sep 30, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> Yes, very possible.  I have done 4 machines in the last 3 years.


Ok The thing is my friend has given up and i think it's too bad to scratch such a nice machine. 
But my friend is stubborn and just wants to have Hidelhan control system
I'm sure i can buy it for what he pays for it . I would put in a cheaper system and  a system you can buy spare parts for


----------



## frugalguido (Sep 30, 2017)

IMHO, keep the heidenhain control, it is a first class control. The resale value on the Hemle with a non standard control is  going to be poor. You have a Mercedes class mill and yes parts are expensive, but when you are in that class of machine that what it takes to maintain them.


----------

